# NFL Mobile app - - Verizon



## Fabyloso (Jun 20, 2011)

Can everyone run the NFL Mobile app on Verizon? I used to love that app on my Motorola phones. But now with this new season I have my lovely GNex but can't seem to log in to my account from the app.

Running Xenon HD ROM.

Thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you have the My VzW app? If so log in to that first and see if it works. If that doesn't work make sure you have the Verizon login app as well.


----------



## Fabyloso (Jun 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Do you have the My VzW app? If so log in to that first and see if it works. If that doesn't work make sure you have the Verizon login app as well.


Yes, I have all that. What ROM are you running? It could be my ROM system settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Latest Euroskank CM10.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Install this http://db.tt/4SSDzX8l
Now make sure WiFi is off and ur on mobile network then login to NFL


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

big_limits said:


> Install this http://db.tt/4SSDzX8l
> Now make sure WiFi is off and ur on mobile network then login to NFL


Might be nice to say what exactly "this" is probably.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Might be nice to say what exactly "this" is probably.


Probably the Verizon Login Client. The NFL Mobile app will work once you're signed in to that, but this year they make you pay in order to watch live games...sucks.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Probably the Verizon Login Client. The NFL Mobile app will work once you're signed in to that, but this year they make you pay in order to watch live games...sucks.


Yeah I figured but it's always nice to let people know what they are going to download and install from a random place.

Yeah last year was free because of limited 4G devices so it was a perk for having an LTE device. Now everyone has one.


----------



## Fabyloso (Jun 20, 2011)

big_limits said:


> Install this http://db.tt/4SSDzX8l
> Now make sure WiFi is off and ur on mobile network then login to NFL


Still won't log me in. Lame.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Try dumping the com.* folder from your old phone to the Nexus.
I'd rename the com.* folder currently on your Nexus first.

You may also want to make sure the latest update for the app has been applied on both phones before swapping the com.* files.

This worked for me for an app originally on the DroidX.
The com.* file retrieved from DroidX was dumped on the TouchPad and credentials were retained, getting ready to do the same to my Nexus.


----------



## legendlok (Sep 1, 2012)

MonkeyTrucker said:


> Try dumping the com.* folder from your old phone to the Nexus.
> I'd rename the com.* folder currently on your Nexus first.
> 
> You may also want to make sure the latest update for the app has been applied on both phones before swapping the com.* files.
> ...


Where is the com.* folder?


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

legendlok said:


> Where is the com.* folder?


/data/data/

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------

